# Rocket Racoon's comming back, looks rad.



## powderhound (Feb 14, 2014)

Looks like Rocket Raccoon's coming back in Guardians of the Galaxy. Is it going to be badass as the leaking footie makes it out to be???


----------



## Batty Krueger (Feb 14, 2014)

Only time will tell.


----------



## Harbinger (Feb 14, 2014)

"Image removed"

And coming back? Did they remove him?


----------



## powderhound (Feb 15, 2014)

Harbinger said:


> "Image removed"
> 
> 
> And coming back? Did they remove him?



Image fixed? 

I gues I ment coming out in a feature film rather than coming back.


----------



## Kamek_Sans (Feb 16, 2014)

I think the fact that there is a machine-gun wielding raccoon is enough to get me to watch this movie


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 16, 2014)

What the hell am I looking at?


----------



## Blizzard_Wolf (Feb 17, 2014)

This looks f###ing awesome!  Never heard of it before but now I need to look it up.


----------



## powderhound (Feb 18, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> What the hell am I looking at?



It's a movie. 
Trailer released at comic con: http://youtu.be/zXofPn4v-fg

It's supposed to have a derpy sense of humor so it may not be a total bust. Although our opinions will likely be directly proportional to the amount of content that features a chopper wielding raccoon, lol.


----------



## Twylyght (Feb 21, 2014)

Here is the full trailer.

[video=youtube;B16Bo47KS2g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B16Bo47KS2g[/video]


----------

